# Bobcats confirm coach Paul Silas shoved Tyrus Thomas



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE – A Charlotte Bobcats executive has confirmed there was an altercation Sunday night in the locker room between coach Paul Silas and forward Tyrus Thomas.
> 
> The incident, first reported by Yahoo!, took place after Charlotte's 94-82 loss to the Boston Celtics. It was confirmed by President of Basketball Operations Rod Higgins.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/bask...es-Tyrus-Thomas-in-the-locker-room/54396568/1

Man, when it's going bad, it's going really bad.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That sounds like the fire they should be showing on the floor.


----------

